
The bonding of optical elements - killjoywashere
https://www.optical-cement.com/cements/manual/manual.html
======
URSpider94
This is an internet gem. In the pre-internet days, you would only gain access
to this information if you knew this person, or someone like them, and
happened to ask them the right questions. Something like this would be too
trivial to write down in a book, and not novel enough for a monograph. Even if
it did happen to get published, what are the odds that your community library
would have a copy of the relevant book, or that you would be able to find it
through a card catalog search?

In 2019, @killjoywashere will be able to repair his microscope optic by
theirself, with just a little Googling and reading, scary page design aside.

------
flyinglizard
I feel like this page can send even fighter pilots scrambling for
accessibility features on their browser. Impressive feat in its own.

~~~
marcosdumay
Blue text in a blank + blue background... What's not to like?

At least it's readability-mode friendly.

------
tejtm
Straight forward practical technical notes for those of us amateur telescope
makers who might venture away from the typical reflector to an achromatic
refractor or to attempt eyepieces. nice simulated graph paper background

------
smlacy
Why am I reading this?

~~~
killjoywashere
I came across it because I have a microscope component that was left sideways
and learned that the inner lens of a doublet had slid on it's bonding media,
rendering the component useless. Trying to warm it and gently slide it back
into place didn't work (pulled an air bubble in), so I ended up on this deep
dive into lens bonding. And I just really enjoyed this guy's total obsession
with the trade.

It's definitely not presented as a case-study in adaptive design. It's a case
study in great, edge-case content.

